# 1K budget for espresso machine



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm looking to upgrade my Fracino Classic pre 2004 as it's one ugly thing.

I have about 1k can up a tiny bit, but want yo keep it as close as possible.

Read loads of good things about the Brewtus and that's my number one machine at the moment. I'm open to there suggestions though.

A bit about my circumstances.

I live in a rental apartment and the Fracino is a plumb model but using a large water container and it's great. I'd prefer not to drill any worktops for water or drain pipes but I like the rotary pump compared to the vibe.

If I went tank fill would I have to have a vibe pump and would I lose performance? I can carry on using the water tank method as it's not a problem at all to me.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

See here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15347-FS-Nuova-Simonelli-Musica-Lux-%A3950

This is an excellent machine in terms of temperature stability and recovery.

Seriously don't spend too much time drooling over E61 as its technology from 1961 and I heard the Faema E69 was better anyway (or whatever model came after E61).


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If I had a grand at the moment it would probably go the way of this Rocket. But thats just because I think its a better looking machine than the Expo.

I reckon you could probably haggle on that price too, get it down to 1k.

I cant say I have used either machine however, so mine is a purely "look at the pictures" opinion


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> See here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15347-FS-Nuova-Simonelli-Musica-Lux-%A3950
> 
> This is an excellent machine in terms of temperature stability and recovery.
> 
> Seriously don't spend too much time drooling over E61 as its technology from 1961 and I heard the Faema E69 was better anyway (or whatever model came after E61).


I can't comment on the machine you recommend, because I have not used one, but the comment about the E61 is quite misleading and not correct in the context of someone choosing a prosumer machine.

So to the OP, don't worry too much about the group type, think about what you want from a machine. The Brewtus is OK and certainly a well priced machine, but there is better and it might be worth saving a little longer.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> Seriously don't spend too much time drooling over E61 as its technology from 1961 and I heard the Faema E69 was better anyway (or whatever model came after E61).


Who did you hear this from?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> If I had a grand at the moment it would probably go the way of this Rocket. But thats just because I think its a better looking machine than the Expo.
> 
> I reckon you could probably haggle on that price too, get it down to 1k.
> 
> I cant say I have used either machine however, so mine is a purely "look at the pictures" opinion


One's an HX, one's a dual boiler. You spend a reasonable amount of time on here. Do you not have a more reasoned opinion as to why one might suit someone better than the other?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you a new Brewtus with PID for £1050 delivered (tank + vibe pump)

Andy


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Who did you hear this from?


Gwilym Davies at Prufrock.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ah yes gwilym who uses the inferior grouped arduino lever machine!!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

coffeebean said:


> Can do you a new Brewtus with PID for £1050 delivered (tank + vibe pump)
> 
> Andy


Andy, is that the dual boiler? It's only £1099 from BB.

Do you have a site and what protection would I have as to buying from a bricks and mortar shop?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes it's the dual boiler. I have a site (banner ad at the top of the forum page) The Brewtus is here http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Expobar-Office-Leva.html

£1050 is a special price for forum members only so it's more expensive on my website. The machine would come with a 1 year manufacturers warranty.

I have an arrangement with Crem International who manufacture Expobar machines, so your machine would be sent to you direct from the factory. I've got the same set up with Fracino.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> One's an HX, one's a dual boiler. You spend a reasonable amount of time on here. Do you not have a more reasoned opinion as to why one might suit someone better than the other?


Frankly I don't value my own opinion enough to give any solid advice on a 1k budget as mine has never stretched that far. I know there are others here that are in a better position to do so, who have a wealth of experience on machines of this caliber. Its a beauty of a machine that immediately triggered that 'want' feeling for me, so I thought I would link it, Jason has also been here a while, and I would not consider myself in a position to advise him much beyond that.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I always considered the Rocket out of my range and heard loads about the Brewtus being the best to buy for said budget.

Andy, I'll stick with BB as they offer a 2 year warranty. Many thanks though.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I have also heard many a member here say its best in its class. Having a PID will be great for experimenting as well.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, no other suggestions so looks like a Brewtus will be the one.

Just need to see how much the fugly Fracino Classic will fetch. Haha


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

You've got to compare like with like. Expo DB £1100. Rocket DB £1700.

One would hope that for nearly 50% more the Rocket would be better quality.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah yes, I've only ever used a HX machine but have read lots on here vote for the Brewtus in the price range, I do value the opinion of most on here, and as I can't go to £1700 it'll have to stay around the 1k margin.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> Gwilym Davies at Prufrock.


A weighty authority no doubt but look at how enduring the E61 has been and how many machines are still based on it over 50 years after its introduction.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Fwiw I'm very pleased with my Brewtus. In fact over the two years I've owned it nothing has made me think it was anything other than the best choice.

There's been a lot of noise about the Sage DB, with at least two owners on this forum.

Whilst bearing in mind that those two owners got review models and were offered them afterwards at a hugely discounted price, and that the machine itself has not yet got any history of reliability behind it...nevertheless it is worth considering at least.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for that Expobarista, I've never been tempted at all by the Sage.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Neither have I. Its cheap and nasty looks put me off, but there are those that like it and say it works well.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Why not? It seems a great machine. Look into what you require or desire and in what each machine will offer you. Budget is always going to be a factor but I would be keen to stress that when spending £1000+ on a machine; that there's a lot on offer at this price mark. HX, DB, Aesthetics, Performance , Adjustability reliability etc etc etc. People knock the Expo for not being a 'looker' so if you're in the market for this, then perhaps Rocket are what you're after. Vibe pump vs Rotary pump. List goes on and on.







Pull the trigger only when you're totally certain.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Regarding aesthetics, the Brewtus is a beauty compared to my fugly Fracino Classic


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm not interested in a Sage because I already have an Expo, and the Sage doesn't tempt me away from it all.

Were I a new buyer I might consider it, but for its current unproven longevity and its fugly looks.

Just an opinion, not saying other opinions aren't valid.


----------

